

Official UK singles chart to include streaming services  - nicky0
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-27924176

======
iamben
I'm looking forward to the first "How I gamed the UK charts with Mechanical
Turk" blog post.

~~~
orcdork
How we growth hacked our band and pivoted into the top spot.

------
mathnode
We should probably just work on a procedural media algorithm and call it "pop
cache"; but it's not really a cache it just generates the same garbage over
and over again with slight iterations and adapts to current trends in news,
politocs, social economics etc. This would save a ton of I/O. Once again,
computer science is the ring master for the Bread and Circus.

Just automating Max Martin really.

~~~
iamben
_" Just automating Max Martin really."_

Can I invest?! The returns on that one would be phenomenal...
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Martin](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Martin)

------
smackfu
A while back, the US ones added Youtube video plays to the Hot 100, and the
Harlem Shake immediately went to the top of the charts:
[http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/1549388/baauers-
harle...](http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/1549388/baauers-harlem-shake-
debuts-atop-revamped-hot-100)

------
Kiro
How does Spotify deal with fraud? What prevents me from just putting my own
song on repeat and cash in/manipulate the charts?

~~~
andyhmltn
The same system I would think is stopping you from clicking your own adsense
sites

~~~
sleepyhead
So Google stops Spotify fraud?

~~~
andyhmltn
No. Of course not. But it was an example of how that kind of stuff can be
stopped. They are both PP* on user published content.

------
SixSigma
"Because it's really important for the kids to know who makes the most money
each week."

Rik - The People's Poet

